# Top 5 Halloween Songs



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't know that I can narrow down my faves to just 5, but I'll try...

The following are pretty much always played for our Halloween display or party:

Walk Like A Zombie
HorrorPops

Rock-N-Bones
Elroy Dietzel

Monster Mash
The Misfits

Honky Tonk Halloween
Captain Clegg and the Night Creatures

Frankenstein
New York Dolls
&
Edgar Winter

Heeby-Jeebies
Little Richard

Devil Girl
Tiger Army

I Ain't Superstitious
Howlin' Wolf

Hell
Squirrel Nut Zippers

Halloween 
Dead Kennedys

I'll stop now as I've gone way past 5 songs... 
(and I have waaaaay too many songs to choose from. This is also not considering the many instrumental or Danny Elfman songs that would be in my top 20 at least...)


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

Can't wait to get home and check some of these out. There are a few I've never heard before!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Like *Frankie's Girl*, I don't know that I could pick just five. There are so many that I love! I'll try to narrow it down to 10, but honestly, mine are kind of cliched and predictable - I go for the classics, after all.

10) "Little Red Riding Hood," 999
It's just such a fun song.

9) "Bad Moon Rising," Creedence Clearwater Revival
I have ALWAYS associated this song with Halloween.

8) "Stonehenge," Spinal Tap
Almost no one adds this to their Halloween playlists, but I think it has all the right elements of a Halloween-themed song. Plus it always gets a good laugh at parties.

7) "Love Potion No. 9," The Searchers
I know there are a dozen different covers of this song, but this is my favorite, going back to my childhood. It wouldn't be Halloween without "Love Potion No. 9."

6) "The Devil Went Down To Georgia," Charlie Daniels Band
Honestly, this is just a really fun song. It also reminds me of the legend of Stingy Jack, the whole deal with the devil thing.

5) "Somebody's Watching Me," Rockwell
Have you seen the music video? SPOOKY!

4) "Ghostbusters," Ray Parker, Jr.
Come on. Can you really have a Halloween playlist without this classic? I mean, who ya gonna call?

3) "Werewolves of London," Warren Zevon
Totally agree with you here.

2) "Monster Mash," Bobby "Boris" Pickett
It's a classic. Deal with it. I do love The Misfits' version, too, but the original is the best.

1) "Thriller," Michael Jackson
This one needs no explanation.


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

Great list, StormyGirl84--I don't know "Little Red Riding Hood"--I need to hear it! Hopefully it's available on iTunes.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Check it out on YouTube!






iTunes definitely has it. I know because I bought it for my own iPod a few years ago. It's a fun song!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm, I'm trying to like it (I generally like remakes of songs) but I prefer the original by Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JOwxnVoG6Q


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just 5 is tough ... but here are 5 that got me started on this whole Halloween Music kick...
Classics IV - Spooky
Nick Cave - Red Right Hand
Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party
Sabres of Paradise - Haunted Dancehall
Bobby 'Boris' Pickett & the Cryptkickers - Monster Mash


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree w/stormygirl84. Here's my list. 10. Weird Science by Oingo Boingo. 9. Dead Man's Party by the same band. 8. Pet Semetery by the Ramones. 7. The Haunted House of Rock by Whodini. 6. Don't Fear the Reaper. 5. Halloween0 (She get so mean,) by Rob Zombie 4. Voodoo by Godsmack. 3. Halloween by Siouxie and te Banshees. 2. Halloween by The Misfits. 1. Grim Grinning Ghosts.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

*DarkManDustin*, I ALMOST added "Don't Fear The Reaper" myself. I love that song! It's definitely in my top 20. And I love Oingo Boingo's "Weird Science," but would never add it to a Top 10 list simply because it goes on for far too long. It's a 6+ minute song! With all of 4 verses, repeated over and over... Yeah. I can only get through the first two minutes before having to switch it.

And I have heard the original of "Li'l Red Riding Hood" before, but I much prefer the 999 version.


----------



## black juju (Sep 2, 2009)

Well my list is a little odd and I don't don't to favor the typical songs that would fill the Halloween criteria you would find on a lot of your store sold Halloween CD's but here goes.......

5. Rocky Horror Picture Show soundtrack - Time Warp
great song and probably the first time I heard was around Halloween

4. Trick Or Treat - Fastway
from the film of the same name.... great tune

3. Rock-N-Roll Pumpkin - Green Jello 
you got to hear this....

2. Toccata & Fugue in D Minor
classic!!!!!

1. Black Juju - Alice Cooper
spooky enough sounding for Halloween 

other great Halloween related tunes I love are
Alice Cooper - Welcome To My Nightmare 
Alice Cooper - Refrigerator Heaven
Helloween - Hocus Pocus (cover)
The Casket Bastards - Zombie Twist


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

My top 5 faves....When I hear these particular songs, my mind immediately shifts into Halloween overdrive!

5. Im Your Boogie Man-White Zombie.....I know its not their song, but the tunes is greatness and White Zombie kicked it up a notch....and the video is one of the best Halloween music videos Ive ever seen!

4. Honky Tonk Halloween-Captain Clegg and the Night Crawlers....If you havent heard this before....check it out....you wont be sorry....its greatness!

3. Hell-Squirell Nut Zippers-This was the first SNZ song I had ever heard and it made me an instant fan!...If you never heard them....check them out...theyre not Halloween related...but theyre big band style is amazing!!

2. No Costume,No Candy-Swingin' Neckbreakers-Off the Halloween Hootenanny album...actually every song on that album is true gold!...If you dont have it....buy it!!!...ALL Halloween enthusiast should own this album!

1. This is Halloween-Danny Elfman-The theme song for Halloween for the rest of forever!!....Danny Elfman...truly brilliant...the only Disney movie theme song this middle aged man knows the entire lyrics to!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

CycloneJack said:


> My top 5 faves....When I hear these particular songs, my mind immediately shifts into Halloween overdrive!
> 
> 5. Im Your Boogie Man-White Zombie.....I know its not their song, but the tunes is greatness and White Zombie kicked it up a notch....and the video is one of the best Halloween music videos Ive ever seen!
> 
> ...


You've got several that are on my list... great minds think alike.  I almost added White Zombie's Boogieman, and it's definitely one of my faves but I was already over the limit! 
I've got to check out the Halloween Hootenanny album. I keep hearing about it and then forget...


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Frankie's Girl, your number 4 pick is a great song, but it's Creatures, not Crawlers. Captain Clegg and the Night Creatures.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

FG & Cyclone Jack - I'm thinking both of you have heard the Simpsons remix of Squirrel Nut Zippers' "Hell", right? If not, it's really funny.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I doubt I can pick out a top 5 that won't change next week, but these are the top five that I've been listening to this week:

The Broken Hearts - "Black Cat"






Mental As Anything - "Spirit Got Lost"






Ascetic Junkies - "Dracula" (always a favorite)






Codavita - "In Love with Fear"






Andrew Gold - "Don't Scream - It's Only Halloween"






And a bonus song - 

Moxy Früvous - "Boo Time"


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Sabres of Paradise - Haunted Dancehall


I never heard that one before - very shiver-inducing! Thanks!


----------



## black juju (Sep 2, 2009)

and don't forget The Misfits - Halloween !!!!!!!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cyclone Jack ... if you like "Halloween Hootenanny", you'll also like "Monster Party 2000".


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Dino72. Im on my way to iTunes right now.


----------



## davidrael (Oct 22, 2011)

Ah, great choices. Hadn't heard some of these but adding them to the playlist.

Another new song for 2011 is by British band Zig Zag Birds - this is a pretty funky tune and a funny video!





PS - I'm the singer - let me know if you like it


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

To (mis)quote Tony the Tiger, that's grrrrreat! I love the sound, the lyrics - and the video too! Good on you guys for creating a new Halloween monsta'!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

I have to interject here....again. Made a slip-up on my list earlier. No.5 SHOULD have read "Everybody Scream!"-Rob Zombie-House of 1000 Corpses Soundtrack

I completely forgot about this song on my playlists and I beg your forgiveness for this most egregious error.

On a serious note, this song must be added to everybodys Halloween party playlists! It really does work well for all musical tastes during Halloween.

Warning! The video contains gorey clips from the Rob Zombie movie-House of 1000 Corpses-including a scene of Dwight from "The Office" receiving a very close shave!


----------



## davidrael (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey, thanks talkingcatblues!!! Really glad you and Tony like it!


----------



## danster08 (Sep 12, 2009)

OK, I have to give my top Halloween favorites.

1)Zombie Me by No More Kings

2)Monster by Skillet

3)Werewolves of London by Waren Zevon

4)V for Vampire by Powerman 5000

5)All Hallows Eve by Bride

6)This is Halloween by Marilyn Manson

7)Dead by Dawn by Showbread

8)Strange Town by Neon Horse

9)Re: Your Brains by Jonathan Coulton

10)Nature Trail to Hell by Weird Al Yankovic

11)Transilvania Terror Train by Captain Clegg and the Night Creatures

OK, I was going for a top 10, but I got a little carried away. There are so many good ones. And I didn't even touch on the classics, except maybe Werewolves of London. 

Most of these do not appear on many people's lists. Mainly because they aren't all that well know. I hope that some you will find something you like.


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

Alright folks, I listened to every song people suggested, and have a new top 5 blog post--a sort of supplement to the one that started this thread. Please check it out here. Sorry Danster08, your post was too late for me to add--but, a few comments: I've never heard _Zombie _by No More Kings, but I love _Sweep The Leg_, and would probably like it. Coulton's _re: Your Brains _made the revised top 5 (someone posted it in the comments of the original top 5). I am psyched to see _Nature Trail To Hell _on your list--it sisn't make my top 5, but it's been on every Halloween playlist I've ever created. Awesome song.


----------

